# Uber Driver Took Sleeping Passenger to His Home to Sexually Assault Her: DA



## Uberingdude (May 29, 2017)

"Kar Keong Liao, 47, picked up the 31-year-old woman at East 52nd Street and Second Avenue about 2 a.m. Thursday and was supposed to take her to her East Village home, police said.

The victim passed out after drinking a bottle of wine with someone else at a bar and was put in Liao's Uber, according to a criminal complaint.

Liao told detectives that after trying to get her out of the car at her apartment, she said she wanted to go to his house, according to the criminal complaint.

He admitted that when he took her back to his Sanford Avenue apartment, near Fuller Place, he put her in bed, then touched her sexually, the complaint states. He also told detectives he had tried to have sex with her but was unable to perform, prosecutors said.

The woman told police she briefly awoke in Liao's apartment while a man was having intercourse with her and then she passed out again, according to prosecutors. When she woke up again, she was naked, and saw Liao asleep in the living room, the complaint states.
https://www.dnainfo.com/new-york/20170821/flushing/uber-driver-sexually-assaults-woman-asleep"


----------



## Uberingdude (May 29, 2017)

Here's the update on that story we were talking about before.


----------



## Fubernuber (Jan 15, 2017)

Seems like this was under the influence consent. While its in a grey area of rape, i am pretty sure he did not drag her to his house nor did he restrain her. She did give consent barely


----------



## Mvlab (Apr 12, 2017)

Uberingdude said:


> "Kar Keong Liao, 47, picked up the 31-year-old woman at East 52nd Street and Second Avenue about 2 a.m. Thursday and was supposed to take her to her East Village home, police said.
> 
> The victim passed out after drinking a bottle of wine with someone else at a bar and was put in Liao's Uber, according to a criminal complaint.
> 
> ...


It had to be a big bottle of wine, very big...


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Uberingdude said:


> "Kar Keong Liao, 47, picked up the 31-year-old woman at East 52nd Street and Second Avenue about 2 a.m. Thursday and was supposed to take her to her East Village home, police said.
> 
> The victim passed out after drinking a bottle of wine with someone else at a bar and was put in Liao's Uber, according to a criminal complaint.
> 
> ...


What is sex like with a passed out woman ?
Is snoring exciting ?


----------



## Uberingdude (May 29, 2017)

This part doesn't make sense: "He then told her he wore a condom and they had not had sex, but admitted to assaulting her with his fingers, according to the complaint."

He put a condom on his dead worm or his fingers?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Uberingdude said:


> This part doesn't make sense: "He then told her he wore a condom and they had not had sex, but admitted to assaulting her with his fingers, according to the complaint."
> 
> He put a condom on his dead worm or his fingers?


I think Necrophelia is a lessor charge.
If passed out uninvolved women are your thing . . . 
" she briefly awoke while the man was having sex with her then passed out again" . . . .


----------



## CrisD (Aug 23, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> I think Necrophelia is a lessor charge.
> If passed out uninvolved women are your thing . . .
> " she briefly awoke while the man was having sex with her then passed out again" . . . .


Er... I think you mean Somnophilia. Necrophilia is having sex with or being attracted to... corpses. 



Fubernuber said:


> Seems like this was under the influence consent. While its in a grey area of rape, i am pretty sure he did not drag her to his house nor did he restrain her. She did give consent barely


No such thing as a "grey area of rape." Consent is consent. Rape is rape.
Just ask Cosby.


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

There is an app to get consent. I recommend everyone to download it.

https://yestosex.com/


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

CrisD said:


> Er... I think you mean Somnophilia. Necrophilia is having sex with or being attracted to... corpses.
> 
> No such thing as a "grey area of rape." Consent is consent. Rape is rape.
> Just ask Cosby.


And again
I think Necrophelia is a lessor charge.
Cosby. I feel for his wife. Although she is an obvious accomplice.


----------



## CrisD (Aug 23, 2017)

And again .


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

unPat said:


> There is an app to get consent. I recommend everyone to download it.
> 
> https://yestosex.com/


But are contracts valid if one or more of the contractual parties are intoxicated ?



CrisD said:


> And again .


Humming Alice Coopers" I Love the Dead".
( not me personally, i like mine alive and active)


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

CrisD said:


> Er... I think you mean Somnophilia. Necrophilia is having sex with or being attracted to... corpses.
> 
> No such thing as a "grey area of rape." Consent is consent. Rape is rape.
> Just ask Cosby.


Yes there is a grey area, there's 50 shades of grey grey area..

Also the topic of "drunken consent" is a very shady and grey indeed.

Not rape (any sexual act that is not rape) requires 3 things.
1. giving consent
2. being of sound mind
3. being able to remember consent

Excessive amounts of liquor can wipe out 2/3 things on that list in quite epic fashion.

Other important things to remember...

1. Alcohol makes people do things (and people) they wouldn't normally do.
2. Someone can "take back "consent after the fact
3. Someone can "not remember" giving consent so they can not be "lying" while accusing someone of rape.
4. Level of intoxication can increase even after stopping drinking...

So you have to look at the world from a hung over woman's perspective...

She woke next to her uber driver, no panties, she knows she had sex, she wouldn't accept a free drink from you on any given fairly sober moment,

It must be rape..

As a law school dropout i'm going to give you my advice...

Just say no!

to drunk chicks..

They aren't worth the hassle...


----------



## CrisD (Aug 23, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> But are contracts valid if one or more of the contractual parties are intoxicated ?


A resounding, NO. And I quote from the "app":

"Part of the Title IX Code of Conduct is to get a conscious, voluntary, enthusiastic "YES" consent every step of the way, from touching to intercourse. Silence means NO."


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

CrisD said:


> A resounding, NO. And I quote from the "app":
> 
> "Part of the Title IX Code of Conduct is to get a conscious, voluntary, enthusiastic "YES" consent every step of the way, from touching to intercourse. Silence means NO."


So
That same statute
Renders 50% of Uber transportation credit card transactions invalid . . . .

Basically
Drunk people Can Not be Legally Transported.


----------



## Uberingdude (May 29, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> But are contracts valid if one or more of the contractual parties are intoxicated ?
> 
> Humming Alice Coopers" I Love the Dead".
> ( not me personally, i like mine alive and active)


The dude could not perform. Sounds like he was not interested in the dead enough himself.


----------



## CrisD (Aug 23, 2017)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> Yes there is a grey area, there's 50 shades of grey grey area..
> 
> Also the topic of "drunken consent" is a very shady and grey indeed.
> 
> ...


Sorry. You lost me at "a lawsuit droput".


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Uberingdude said:


> The dude could not perform. Sounds like he was not interested in the dead enough himself.


He is still being charged with rape.


----------



## CrisD (Aug 23, 2017)

Uberingdude said:


> The dude could not perform. Sounds like he was not interested in the dead enough himself.


The UnGrateful Dead?
Perhaps UnComfortably Numb?


----------



## Uberingdude (May 29, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> He is still being charged with rape.


So he basically gave up his future for a chick that does not even arouse him. He did not Choose Wisely.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Uberingdude said:


> So he basically gave up his future for a chick that does not even arouse him. He did not Choose Wisely.


Sounds like 75% of population.



CrisD said:


> The UnGrateful Dead?
> Perhaps UnComfortably Numb?


I see what you did there !


----------



## Spotscat (May 8, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> Humming Alice Coopers" I Love the Dead".
> ( not me personally, i like mine alive and active)


_(in his best Kasey Kasem voice)_ From this week's mailbag, tohunt4me from New Orleans writes in and says, Dear Kasey, my friends and I on Uberpeople were discussing necrophillia and we'd like to hear a song. Can you help us? Thanks, Kasey you're the best! Well tohunt4me, it took a little digging, but we found one. From his "Welcome To My Nightmare" album, here's Alice Cooper with "Cold Ethyl"...

"One thing I miss is Cold Ethyl and her skeleton kiss
We met last night making love by the refrigerator light
Ethyl Ethyl let me squeeze you in my arms
Ethyl Ethyl come and freeze me with your charms

One thing
No lie
Ethyl's frigid as an eskimo pie
She's cool in bed
Well she oughta be 'cause Ethyl's dead"


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Now to review.
When arrived at Her Destination
( entered by friends who wished her carted away without being further burdened?)
Driver announces " you are home".
To which she mumbles" no, take me to your place". To an unknown Uber driver which she has never actually met.
Apparently she thought she was talking to or dreaming of someone else.
( which also implies a history of getting wasted and expecting others to be bothered with the details of cleaning it up for her)


----------



## CrisD (Aug 23, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> So
> That same statute
> Renders 50% of Uber transportation credit card transactions invalid . . . .
> 
> ...


Drunk and underaged, perhaps.
Other than that, the Uber driver is just a designated driver.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Spotscat said:


> _(in his best Kasey Kasem voice)_ From this week's mailbag, tohunt4me from New Orleans writes in and says, Dear Kasey, my friends and I on Uberpeople were discussing necrophillia and we'd like to hear a song. Can you help us? Thanks, Kasey you're the best! Well tohunt4me, it took a little digging, but we found one. From his "Welcome To My Nightmare" album, here's Alice Cooper with "Cold Ethyl"...
> 
> "One thing I miss is Cold Ethyl and her skeleton kiss
> We met last night making love by the refrigerator light
> ...





Uberingdude said:


> "Kar Keong Liao, 47, picked up the 31-year-old woman at East 52nd Street and Second Avenue about 2 a.m. Thursday and was supposed to take her to her East Village home, police said.
> 
> The victim passed out after drinking a bottle of wine with someone else at a bar and was put in Liao's Uber, according to a criminal complaint.
> 
> ...


We need a 24 hour greenlight hub.
So we can drop passengers at the lost & found.


----------



## empresstabitha (Aug 25, 2016)

Fubernuber said:


> Seems like this was under the influence consent. While its in a grey area of rape, i am pretty sure he did not drag her to his house nor did he restrain her. She did give consent barely


YOU CAN NOT GIVE CONSENT WHEN DRUNK


----------



## Fubernuber (Jan 15, 2017)

empresstabitha said:


> YOU CAN NOT GIVE CONSENT WHEN DRUNK


My wife has many times.......i am pretty sure atleast 1 of my kids was made when she was drunk......well perhaps you are right. Too late now


----------



## empresstabitha (Aug 25, 2016)

Fubernuber said:


> My wife has many times.......i am pretty sure atleast 1 of my kids was made when she was drunk......well perhaps you are right. Too late now


Your wife consented before she was drunk. She isn't a total stranger you met when she was already drunk like in tjos case


----------



## LoveUber1 (Jun 8, 2016)

Do not ever take one of these drunk or sober Uber passengers home. Just do your job, earn money, and find dates another way. I wouldn't take a passenger home under any circumstance. Just not worth the hassle.


----------



## MonkeyTOES (Oct 18, 2016)

To avoid future hassle, record the convo so she admits giving consent before bringing her to the condo and giving her an uber full service experience.


----------



## empresstabitha (Aug 25, 2016)

MonkeyTOES said:


> To avoid future hassle, record the convo so she admits giving consent before bringing her to the condo and giving her an uber full service experience.


Would not hold up in court because you can't consent whole drunk. And she didn't ok sex. She go to your place cause she thought it was a friend. This is NOT a case of two drunk people. Thos is a case of one SOBER person raping a drunk womam who in no way cpuld consent


----------



## Fubernuber (Jan 15, 2017)

empresstabitha said:


> Your wife consented before she was drunk. She isn't a total stranger you met when she was already drunk like in tjos case


Ah so a precedent serves as consent? Point taken. If you want to rape a woman, make sure you had consentual sex before the rape?


----------



## CrisD (Aug 23, 2017)

Fubernuber said:


> Ah so a precedent serves as consent? Point taken. If you want to rape a woman, make sure you had consentual sex before the rape?


I know you were joking, but for the record, and since ignorance seems to be a common thread on the subject, you CAN be charged and/or convicted of raping your spouse as well.

The more you know...



empresstabitha said:


> Your wife consented before she was drunk. She isn't a total stranger you met when she was already drunk like in tjos case


No, ma'am. Still illegal. Look it up.


----------



## empresstabitha (Aug 25, 2016)

Fubernuber said:


> Ah so a precedent serves as consent? Point taken. If you want to rape a woman, make sure you had consentual sex before the rape?


I'm assuming your wife consented before she was drunk. I'm aware you can still be charged for raping your wife and precedent does not serve as consent. Geesh !



CrisD said:


> No, ma'am. Still illegal. Look it up


I was assuming she consented. Bad wording


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Fubernuber said:


> Seems like this was under the influence consent. While its in a grey area of rape, i am pretty sure he did not drag her to his house nor did he restrain her. She did give consent barely


If she was floating in and out of consciousness, it's not a gray area at all.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

She very well may have said 'Take me to your place.' But she was way too drunk to know what she was saying...he gonna go down.

Moral of this story...Don't take drunk individuals by themselves...heck, try and not take 'pass-out drunk' people ever. And definitely don't do your passengers, people.


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> What is sex like with a passed out woman ?
> Is snoring exciting ?


It's considered a fetish


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

freddieman said:


> It's considered a fetish


He should shoot himself.

Now.

No waiting.


----------



## El Janitor (Feb 22, 2016)

Hey hey hey maybe someone has a drinking problem? I just don't see how you can prosecute someone or even try to press charges if she blacked out and said I wanna go to your place. When people get so drunk that they blackout ( Blackout drunks) they tend to forget what they said and did. So lets just call it rape because there is no such thing as out of control black out drunks right?

Ta Da! http://gizmodo.com/5977688/what-happens-to-your-brain-when-you-get-black-out-drunk


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

El Janitor said:


> Hey hey hey maybe someone has a drinking problem? I just don't see how you can prosecute someone or even try to press charges if she blacked out and said I wanna go to your place. When people get so drunk that hey blackout ( Blackout drunks) they tend to forget what they said and did. So lets just call it rape because there is no such thing as out of control black out drunks right?


With the Uber Driver ?

I can see it.
If they were both in a club partying together . . . no.

She told her male room mate.
He contacted authorities.

She already conducted the " mock trial"
The mock grand jury( room mate) said press charges.

I agree.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

El Janitor said:


> Hey hey hey maybe someone has a drinking problem? I just don't see how you can prosecute someone or even try to press charges if she blacked out and said I wanna go to your place. When people get so drunk that hey blackout ( Blackout drunks) they tend to forget what they said and did. So lets just call it rape because there is no such thing as out of control black out drunks right?
> 
> Ta Da! http://gizmodo.com/5977688/what-happens-to-your-brain-when-you-get-black-out-drunk


That's correct...sober people should not take advantage of drunks. The sober person should know better. If someone was so drunk they didn't realize you are stealing their wallet, does that make it okay?


----------



## Nick781 (Dec 7, 2014)

UberLaLa said:


> That's correct...sober people should not take advantage of drunks. The sober person should know better. If someone was so drunk they didn't realize you are stealing their wallet, does that make it okay?


That is sort of different though lol.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Nick781 said:


> That is sort of different though lol.


So.
If you wake up to a gay guy apologizing
And saying he used a condom . . . 
Its ' sort of Different " ?

Whats next step ?
Ask for ride home ?

Call another Uber , see where you end up ?

Ask for breakfast ?


----------



## El Janitor (Feb 22, 2016)

Yes he should have been a moral person and said no, and taken her home and dropped her off. But you know there's this type of person that is always the victim. You ever known someone like this? " I don't know why all these bad things keep happening to me?"

So lets say Mary writes a bad check because in reality she can't balance her checkbook. Mary's take on it is " The greedy bank had to charge me a bounced check fee, and they said if I do it too many more times they'll close my account." Same person who lapses on their car payments and the evil repo man comes and takes what is "rightfully theirs." Same person who buys a two seater sports car and makes posts on Facebook, " Help help my kitties are sick, anyone who can help me my car is a two seater, they should make it bigger so I can transport my precious kitties in their carriers." Who designed this car anyways?!" Same person who gets way too drunk ( and blacks out), wakes up on a strange apartment floor covered in something slimy and gooey, and finds themselves in a ********* video on Pornohub 3 moths later.

People who blackout when drinking should stop drinking. There's this other saying goes with black out drinking and yes I should know it very well. "When I go to a bar and have a drink, I'm not thinking about having a drink, I'm thinking about that one and the three or five ( in my case seven or more) that follow." So hey you can continue to play with fire, or you can grow up and accept responsibility for your own actions."


----------



## GT500KR (Jan 30, 2017)

CrisD said:


> A resounding, NO. And I quote from the "app":
> 
> "Part of the Title IX Code of Conduct is to get a conscious, voluntary, enthusiastic "YES" consent every step of the way, from touching to intercourse. Silence means NO."


I guess that would include snoring.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> So.
> If you wake up to a gay guy apologizing
> And saying he used a condom . . .
> Its ' sort of Different " ?
> ...


Waffle House : ?


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

I call bullshit.
How on Earth can an UberX driver afford an EAST VILLAGE HOME?


----------



## CrisD (Aug 23, 2017)

GT500KR said:


> I guess that would include snoring.


Well, snoring is the opposite of silence...

He probably had a few too many drinks himself. That would explain why he couldn't "perform".


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

empresstabitha said:


> Would not hold up in court because you can't consent whole drunk. And she didn't ok sex. She go to your place cause she thought it was a friend. This is NOT a case of two drunk people. Thos is a case of one SOBER person raping a drunk womam who in no way cpuld consent


Wow.
I bet you are a barrel of fun at parties.
What's your fee for not attending?


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Wow.
> I bet you are a barrel of fun at parties.
> What's your fee for not attending?


Don't say mean things to empresstabitha. She's nice.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

CrisD said:


> A resounding, NO. And I quote from the "app":
> 
> "Part of the Title IX Code of Conduct is to get a conscious, voluntary, enthusiastic "YES" consent every step of the way, from touching to intercourse. Silence means NO."


Title IX is about colleges. Not applicable here.

I'm not arguing that it's not a good way of assessing consent or of looking at rape vs. consensual sex, but it's got nothing to do with legality here.


----------



## CrisD (Aug 23, 2017)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Title IX is about colleges. Not applicable here.
> 
> I'm not arguing that it's not a good way of assessing consent or of looking at rape vs. consensual sex, but it's got nothing to do with legality here.


Wrong. The quote was taken from a previous poster suggesting an online app created for such situations, and it IS NOT limited to colleges.

"Ease the awkwardness of asking for sexual consent. Discretely ask your partner and validate sexual consent pre-sex, in as little as 25 seconds. If you are in college or you are using an online dating app or professional dating service or for any hook-up or date with sexual activity, this app is important to use. Consents can be completed on 1 phone or 2. No pressure here, as each partner gets to confirm if they are ready or not to start proceeding consensually, with reminders that consent can be withdrawn."


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

CrisD said:


> Wrong. The quote was taken from a previous poster suggesting an online app created for such situations, and it IS NOT limited to colleges.
> 
> "Ease the awkwardness of asking for sexual consent. Discretely ask your partner and validate sexual consent pre-sex, in as little as 25 seconds. If you are in college or you are using an online dating app or professional dating service or for any hook-up or date with sexual activity, this app is important to use. Consents can be completed on 1 phone or 2. No pressure here, as each partner gets to confirm if they are ready or not to start proceeding consensually, with reminders that consent can be withdrawn."


Cite the Federal or state law that comes from or GTFO.


----------



## CrisD (Aug 23, 2017)

Your kids in the picture, Fiddlesticks?
Fine example.
Grow up.

PS. Most fathers see things from a different perspective when they imagine things like this occuring to their own daughters.


----------



## Uberingdude (May 29, 2017)

"He also told detectives he had tried to have sex with her but was unable to perform, prosecutors said.

The woman told police she briefly awoke in Liao's apartment while a man was having intercourse with her and then she passed out again, "

Contradictory testimonies. My take is the chick woke up naked with her crotch stinging and doesn't remember exactly what happened but knows something did.


----------



## NoDay (Jul 25, 2017)

CrisD said:


> Er... I think you mean Somnophilia. Necrophilia is having sex with or being attracted to... corpses.
> 
> Necrophilia, that sudden urge to crack open a cold one.
> 
> ...


----------



## macinmn (Jan 5, 2016)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> Not rape (any sexual act that is not rape) requires 3 things.
> 1. giving consent
> 2. being of sound mind
> 3. being able to remember consent


mmm... no

1. your partner gives consent
2. your partner is of sound mind
3. your partner is able to remember consent


----------



## CrisD (Aug 23, 2017)

Er.... NoDay... My quote above has mysteriously been altered... -.-


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

El Janitor said:


> Yes he should have been a moral person and said no, and taken her home and dropped her off. But you know there's this type of person that is always the victim. You ever known someone like this? " I don't know why all these bad things keep happening to me?"
> 
> So lets say Mary writes a bad check because in reality she can't balance her checkbook. Mary's take on it is " The greedy bank had to charge me a bounced check fee, and they said if I do it too many more times they'll close my account." Same person who lapses on their car payments and the evil repo man comes and takes what is "rightfully theirs." Same person who buys a two seater sports car and makes posts on Facebook, " Help help my kitties are sick, anyone who can help me my car is a two seater, they should make it bigger so I can transport my precious kitties in their carriers." Who designed this car anyways?!" Same person who gets way too drunk ( and blacks out), wakes up on a strange apartment floor covered in something slimy and gooey, and finds themselves in a ********* video on Pornohub 3 moths later.
> 
> People who blackout when drinking should stop drinking. There's this other saying goes with black out drinking and yes I should know it very well. "When I go to a bar and have a drink, I'm not thinking about having a drink, I'm thinking about that one and the three or five ( in my case seven or more) that follow." So hey you can continue to play with fire, or you can grow up and accept responsibility for your own actions."


So
You are saying it is only " accidental"
The first 4 or 5 times?
Only a mistake the first 1/2 dozen times ?
After that it is poor lifestyle ?


----------



## CrisD (Aug 23, 2017)

I'm just glad there are actual laws to combat all these opinions.


----------



## El Janitor (Feb 22, 2016)

We're talking about the victim personality? It's almost like a mental disorder, because people who are constantly and usually always the victim, usually aren't. They just don't want to ever have to accept that they might have made a bad choice, and because of their bad choice(s) xyz happened. This happens to sober people all the time. Making bad decisions, and then justifying your mistake by shifting the blame off of you onto someone or something else, so you don't look bad. Or you just like the attention you get when people feel sorry for you and say,"Awww poor _________ here let me comfort you, let me help you."

Addicts and alcoholics are sometimes masters of manipulation. They are like that when they use/ drink, and if they become sober they usually continue to use that ability to get what they want at others expense. Awww poor me I lost my job, and my family, and now I'm homeless and........ yes, yes for the fourth time you are homeless. Your family left you and kicked you out because you beat them and are a P.O.S.when you get drunk. Your boss fired you because when you're drunk at work, you cost him customers, and the business suffered so he fired you. Nobody you know want's to take you in because you're an absolute nightmare and they don't want you, or your drama messing up their life. You lost your drivers license because you had a DUI and the mean police officer and the evil judge just wanted to punish you by taking away your ability to possibly go mow someone down in your drunken state while you drive. So stop blaming others for your problems, work on yourself.

So I was just saying from past experience. At parties and bars, and clubs people go out, get drunk and are usually looking to hook up. Without the substances you might be too shy to approach the guy or girl you find attractive. With alcohol, and other substances you're more likely to go approach them, and depending on how intoxicated you are, sleep with them. If this wasn't the case few people would go out to bars and clubs. The alcohol didn't tell you to go have sex with some random stranger, you had it in your mind at some point," I'm horny, their cute I'd have sex with them." The alcohol lowered your inhibitions and assisted you in doing what you wanted before you had a few drinks.

When you blackout  you sometimes find yourself at a bar and wonder things like, "Where did all those people go?" To discover you blacked out awhile ago and then your friends told you that everyone left because you stated threatening to kick peoples asses, and got mean, and so people got up and left you alone. However you don't remember that. You remember something like," I was on drink number 3 or 5, and there was a full bar, I blinked and now there's three people who are staring at me." or things like, "How did I get here, where am I? Hey is that my car upside down on the lawn of some house? What's going on was I driving? Are those flashing lights cops?"

So waking up from a night of blackout drinking you might ask yourself all kinds of questions. 

If you are a blackout drunk here's two choices:

1) Stop drinking
2) Have 1 drink maybe 2 no more period (learn some self discipline)


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

El Janitor said:


> We're talking about the victim personality? It's almost like a mental disorder, because people who are constantly and usually always the victim, usually aren't. They just don't want to ever have to accept that they might have made a bad choice, and because of their bad choice(s) xyz happened. This happens to sober people all the time. Making bad decisions, and then justifying your mistake by shifting the blame off of you onto someone or something else, so you don't look bad. Or you just like the attention you get when people feel sorry for you and say,"Awww poor _________ here let me comfort you, let me help you."
> 
> Addicts and alcoholics are sometimes masters of manipulation. They are like that when they use/ drink, and if they become sober they usually continue to use that ability to get what they want at others expense. Awww poor me I lost my job, and my family, and now I'm homeless and........ yes, yes for the fourth time you are homeless. Your family left you and kicked you out because you beat them and are a P.O.S.when you get drunk. Your boss fired you because when you're drunk at work, you cost him customers, and the business suffered so he fired you. Nobody you know want's to take you in because you're an absolute nightmare and they don't want you, or your drama messing up their life. You lost your drivers license because you had a DUI and the mean police officer and the evil judge just wanted to punish you by taking away your ability to possibly go mow someone down in your drunken state while you drive. So stop blaming others for your problems, work on yourself.
> 
> ...


One time i blacked out and completely forget an entire leave to Athens Greece..

I was a REALLY disappointing ride back to Kabul because i was really looking forward to going to Greece and i was REALLY hung over... and i don't even remember anything of the entire 3 day trip...

Then i WAY cut back on my drinking


----------



## TNCMinWage (May 18, 2017)

Hopefully he kept the meter running. If he couldn't get laid, at least he got paid....


----------



## ShinyAndChrome (Aug 18, 2017)

Protip: complete the rides and don't stop. Even if you had a perfectly ready and willing woman and lucid, if you stop somewhere for 15 min for an interval of shenanigans, the fact is you don't know her from adam and if she complains about being assaulted it is your word against hers, and now uber can prove that yeah you spent 15 minutes hanging out somewhere.

Correct me if I'm wrong, but it would be nigh impossible to be accused of assault by a stranger if you're legitimately driving them somewhere because uber keeps and would hopefully release records of the drive on a per mile basis, correct? e.g. if it was claimed you pulled over into a parking lot for 10 minutes uber would say no, this is where you were and you didn't stop the entire time except at lights and can't possibly have done what was claimed.


----------



## mark_mark (Aug 26, 2017)

Uberingdude said:


> So he basically gave up his future for a chick that does not even arouse him. He did not Choose Wisely.


brah! if you're that desperate, plenty of sex workers willing to help! treat your PAX like burnt toast, and dont touch


----------



## jfinks (Nov 24, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> I think Necrophelia is a lessor charge.
> If passed out uninvolved women are your thing . . .
> " she briefly awoke while the man was having sex with her then passed out again" . . . .


That first requires Murder though, lol, and that is max charge.


----------



## Uberingdude (May 29, 2017)

El Janitor said:


> We're talking about the victim personality? It's almost like a mental disorder, because people who are constantly and usually always the victim, usually aren't. They just don't want to ever have to accept that they might have made a bad choice, and because of their bad choice(s) xyz happened. This happens to sober people all the time. Making bad decisions, and then justifying your mistake by shifting the blame off of you onto someone or something else, so you don't look bad. Or you just like the attention you get when people feel sorry for you and say,"Awww poor _________ here let me comfort you, let me help you."
> 
> Addicts and alcoholics are sometimes masters of manipulation. They are like that when they use/ drink, and if they become sober they usually continue to use that ability to get what they want at others expense. Awww poor me I lost my job, and my family, and now I'm homeless and........ yes, yes for the fourth time you are homeless. Your family left you and kicked you out because you beat them and are a P.O.S.when you get drunk. Your boss fired you because when you're drunk at work, you cost him customers, and the business suffered so he fired you. Nobody you know want's to take you in because you're an absolute nightmare and they don't want you, or your drama messing up their life. You lost your drivers license because you had a DUI and the mean police officer and the evil judge just wanted to punish you by taking away your ability to possibly go mow someone down in your drunken state while you drive. So stop blaming others for your problems, work on yourself.
> 
> ...


It is interesting how if you drink and drive or break any law while you're drunk, you are assumed responsible for your actions by the law.

If you end up in bed with someone that you regret the next morning, you are assumed not responsible for your actions by the law.


----------



## MaddMaxx (Jan 29, 2016)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> Yes there is a grey area, there's 50 shades of grey grey area..
> 
> Also the topic of "drunken consent" is a very shady and grey indeed.
> 
> ...


You need to get laid!!



CrisD said:


> A resounding, NO. And I quote from the "app":
> 
> "Part of the Title IX Code of Conduct is to get a conscious, voluntary, enthusiastic "YES" consent every step of the way, from touching to intercourse. Silence means NO."


Then it would be best to video your sex?... So you can get the ... yes, Yes, YES screams as she climaxes??



empresstabitha said:


> YOU CAN NOT GIVE CONSENT WHEN DRUNK


... AND then you cannot legally say "No" when you're drunk either. You can't have it just go one way snowflake


----------



## bostonwolf (Mar 25, 2016)

El Janitor said:


> We're talking about the victim personality? It's almost like a mental disorder, because people who are constantly and usually always the victim, usually aren't. They just don't want to ever have to accept that they might have made a bad choice, and because of their bad choice(s) xyz happened. This happens to sober people all the time. Making bad decisions, and then justifying your mistake by shifting the blame off of you onto someone or something else, so you don't look bad. Or you just like the attention you get when people feel sorry for you and say,"Awww poor _________ here let me comfort you, let me help you."
> 
> Addicts and alcoholics are sometimes masters of manipulation. They are like that when they use/ drink, and if they become sober they usually continue to use that ability to get what they want at others expense. Awww poor me I lost my job, and my family, and now I'm homeless and........ yes, yes for the fourth time you are homeless. Your family left you and kicked you out because you beat them and are a P.O.S.when you get drunk. Your boss fired you because when you're drunk at work, you cost him customers, and the business suffered so he fired you. Nobody you know want's to take you in because you're an absolute nightmare and they don't want you, or your drama messing up their life. You lost your drivers license because you had a DUI and the mean police officer and the evil judge just wanted to punish you by taking away your ability to possibly go mow someone down in your drunken state while you drive. So stop blaming others for your problems, work on yourself.
> 
> ...


Of course. It's all the victim's fault.

How about we expect that men don't rape women just because they feel like it, or the woman is incapacitated?

Why is that standard of conduct too hard for people like you to accept?


----------



## MaddMaxx (Jan 29, 2016)

Fubernuber said:


> Ah so a precedent serves as consent? Point taken. If you want to rape a woman, make sure you had consentual sex before the rape?


I think the point here is... Make sure she spent all your money b4 having sex is "consentual"



Fubernuber said:


> My wife has many times.......i am pretty sure atleast 1 of my kids was made when she was drunk......well perhaps you are right. Too late now


But do you really blame her for needing alcohol to have sex with you? .... Just askin 



UberLaLa said:


> That's correct...sober people should not take advantage of drunks. The sober person should know better. If someone was so drunk they didn't realize you are stealing their wallet, does that make it okay?


NO... But it makes it a Lot easier 



UberLaLa said:


> Waffle House : ?


IHOP if it was a gay dude... Come on, who goes to Waffle House after giving up their virginity to a gay guy??? Sheesh



TwoFiddyMile said:


> I call bullshit.
> How on Earth can an UberX driver afford an EAST VILLAGE HOME?


Lol... Exactly!!



CrisD said:


> I'm just glad there are actual laws to combat all these opinions.


And an App... If he would have logged on Tinder and saw her.... Then he would be in the clear.


----------



## mark_mark (Aug 26, 2017)

he must have mixed up his Uber app with his Grindr app


----------



## El Janitor (Feb 22, 2016)

bostonwolf said:


> Of course. It's all the victim's fault.
> 
> How about we expect that men don't rape women just because they feel like it, or the woman is incapacitated?
> 
> Why is that standard of conduct too hard for people like you to accept?


So, if there both drunk then they might both be both victims and possibly no ones at fault right? The guy can just say he blacked out and didn't know what he did and woke up the next morning with no recollection of the events of that night. So then it's all good and we can just dismiss that case right? I mean hey they blacked out how can you hold anyone responsible for happened?


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

El Janitor said:


> So, if there both drunk then they might both be both victims and possibly no ones at fault right? The guy can just say he blacked out and didn't know what he did and woke up the next morning with no recollection of the events of that night. So then it's all good and we can just dismiss that case right? I mean hey they blacked out how can you hold anyone responsible for happened?


Stranger things have happened...


----------



## UberGeo (Jan 16, 2017)

Really.... It is unprofessional to sleep/hit on your customer regardless of state of mind. In my opinion, any one... single married otherwise should keep the relationship while driving professional. 

If you don't, it will make us all look bad.

There will be times when there may be chemistry, but with an impaired and unresponsive mind that is ridiculously cruel. Get the number if you are that attracted and see if it really was so. 

Otherwise, it that person is not in a proper state of mind.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

unPat said:


> There is an app to get consent. I recommend everyone to download it.
> 
> https://yestosex.com/


But how do you weave that into your gameplan????


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

Read the whole thing before jumping into conclusions.


----------



## empresstabitha (Aug 25, 2016)

MaddMaxx said:


> You need to get laid!!
> 
> Then it would be best to video your sex?... So you can get the ... yes, Yes, YES screams as she climaxes??
> 
> ... AND then you cannot legally say "No" when you're drunk either. You can't have it just go one way snowflake


YES YOU CAN. IF YOU CANT CONSENT THEN IT'S A NO.


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

Personally, when I am driving...going full on rape is not on mind when I start my night....but I guess I have a different work ethic than some guys.


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

Wow, there are a lot of things being brought up here to rationalize rape.


----------



## empresstabitha (Aug 25, 2016)

PrestonT said:


> Wow, there are a lot of things being brought up here to rationalize rape.


Yeah and it's infuriating



El Janitor said:


> So, if there both drunk then they might both be both victims and possibly no ones at fault right? The guy can just say he blacked out and didn't know what he did and woke up the next morning with no recollection of the events of that night. So then it's all good and we can just dismiss that case right? I mean hey they blacked out how can you hold anyone responsible for happened?


He was obviously not drunk when he picked her up and brought her home
So no THIS GUYhas no ****ing excuse



SadUber said:


> Don't say mean things to empresstabitha. She's nice.


Awh thanks SadUber


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

PrestonT said:


> Wow, there are a lot of things being brought up here to rationalize rape.


Well, it was an Uber driver that raped the incapacitated passenger, and all the creeps making the _rationalizing _comments are also Uber drivers...so


----------



## CrisD (Aug 23, 2017)

MaddMaxx said:


> Then it would be best to video your sex?... So you can get the ... yes, Yes, YES screams as she climaxes??


Yawn.


----------



## UBERPROcolorado (Jul 16, 2017)

Uberingdude said:


> "Kar Keong Liao, 47, picked up the 31-year-old woman at East 52nd Street and Second Avenue about 2 a.m. Thursday and was supposed to take her to her East Village home, police said.
> 
> The victim passed out after drinking a bottle of wine with someone else at a bar and was put in Liao's Uber, according to a criminal complaint.
> 
> ...


In shocked when I read this. But then realized it was New York. To be expected there. Ho...hum....


----------

